# Ambicycle



## Michele Boland (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a cohort in the Master of Science in Technology Commercialization (MSTC) program at the University of Texas in Austin and am evaluating a new invention for potential commercialization.  The name of the new invention is AmbiCycle.  AmbiCycle was invented by Dr. Mark Benden.

The AmbiCycle is a compact, efficient, motorized emergency patient transportation alternative for use in densely populated metropolitan areas or rural and undeveloped geographic areas.  The AmbiCycle is the approximate width of a Harley Davidson motorcycle, about 9 feet long and features a 3 wheel design (2 front wheels and one rear wheel) for stability and control in traffic and off road conditions.  Potential benefits include the capability to safely reach, load, and transport humans to and from areas where ambulances are either not able to penetrate (heavy traffic), or cannot travel such as undeveloped (no road structures).  Additionally, the AmbiCycle has potential to provide low cost alternative for emergency patient transport from rural geographic areas where it is cost prohibitive to roll a full EMS ambulance. 

Why am I bothering you with this?  I am trying to find out if there is a need for such a patient transport system in metro areas throughout the US.  I understand there are tons of regulatory issues but I would love your feedback.  Best regards, Michele


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 24, 2009)

The biggest problem I see with something like the Ambicycle is that there would not be any room for a provider to ride and administer care to the patient.


----------



## Michele Boland (Jul 25, 2009)

*AmbiCycle Response*

Thanks so much for responding.  I maybe left out some good information.  The AmbiCycle has a patient litter... the design provides for the patient to be placed on the AmbiCycle, then the seat folds down where the EMT rides.  It is a bit unique.  Please if you would, go to Texas A&M link and look at the design: http://utcm.tamu.edu/colloquium/slideshows/benden_04-06-09.pdf
Also, there isn't room on the AmbiCycle for much storage of medical devices or drugs, but possibly the EMT could ride with a pack that has heart defib, normal medications, portable/modular gear.   Love to get your thoughts.  You guys are the ones who know what works, what you need.  We also see this as a possible viable natural disaster patient transport, where little triage at site but just need to get the patient loaded and to a temporary medical facility.  Thanks so much for your time.  Best, Michele


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

Michele Boland said:


> Thanks so much for responding.  I maybe left out some good information.  The AmbiCycle has a patient litter... the design provides for the patient to be placed on the AmbiCycle, then the seat folds down where the EMT rides.  It is a bit unique.  Please if you would, go to Texas A&M link and look at the design: http://utcm.tamu.edu/colloquium/slideshows/benden_04-06-09.pdf
> Also, there isn't room on the AmbiCycle for much storage of medical devices or drugs, but possibly the EMT could ride with a pack that has heart defib, normal medications, portable/modular gear.   Love to get your thoughts.  You guys are the ones who know what works, what you need.  We also see this as a possible viable natural disaster patient transport, where little triage at site but just need to get the patient loaded and to a temporary medical facility.  Thanks so much for your time.  Best, Michele



How about starting a topic to discuss it rather than placing it in the middle of this topic.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 25, 2009)

*YEah Michele use the Commercial dept. kiddo.*

...................................


----------



## medicdan (Jul 25, 2009)

Along with JP, I worry that there is no place for equipment or supplies to be carried. Care cannot be provided while the vehicle is in motion, and the patient cannot be monitored while moving. 

By everything I have read, especially in rural medicine, we are trying to move away from basic support-- providing just high flow diesel therapy, and bring advanced life support to the patient's side-- and that just isnt possible here...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I looked through the presentation. There is absolutely no way to provide care during transport with the patient under the driver like that. Additionally, there is no way to use any spinal immobilization devices (regardless of any evidence that they work) on a system like that. Similarly, any immbolization (i.e. broken arm) would be hard with that design. 

Patient position is an extremely important part of care, especially the ability to sit up a patient having difficulty breathing.

Loading and unloading is extremely difficult. Have one of the people on your team act unconscious and try to load him. Now try to unload him. One of the benefits of being able to use a stretcher is that once the patient is on a stretcher, it is extremely easy to move from one stretcher to another (draw sheet, trasfer sheet, flat transfer breakaway, etc).

Psychology. Most people would be extremely scared getting on a bike down like that that close to the road. Now have someone that's injured or sick and it'll be very easy to put the patient into shock or cause an anxiety attack.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2009)

Great problem, horrible solution.

1.  Clearly this was not designed by an American inventor.  Not many of my patients would fit in that thing.  
2.  As has already been pointed out multiple times, there is no easy way to assess a patient's condition.  While it may not have been designed for long transports, an EMT always needs to be able to assess a patient's condition.
3.  It is clear that the inventor hasn't handled many sick and injured bodies.  Patient lifting, moving, and transport is an art.  People look pretty when they're alive and breathing, but moving an unconscious body is a pain!  Good luck getting them on the bike.  Good luck getting them on the bike with even a moderate injury.
4.  Rarely do I have a patient in the completely supine position.  Patients *hate* it.
5.  Weather.  In Michigan we have two seasons; winter and construction.  The motorcycles would only be able to be used for half of the year.  It would be hard to use in rain, snow, on grass, etc.  
6.  We've moved away from the "load and go" philosophy and moved towards a more treat and transport approach.

It sure looks pretty, though!


----------



## mikie (Jul 26, 2009)

*For those who didn't read the PDF...*








It just seems to futuristic and impractical.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 26, 2009)

One last thing.... is the patient really looking up at the operator's rear end? That cant be pleasant!


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 26, 2009)

How is the patient secured on that contraption???


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 26, 2009)

From a crew safety point of view, I'd imagine such a design would leave the operator extremely vulnerable should an uncooperative patient (not every patient is grateful for our services) want to do him or her harm.  It's bad enough when that happens in the back of the ambulance-just imagine when it's the driver involved, especially on something with as poor stability as a motorcycle.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2009)

And we haven't even started to discuss the patient privacy issues associated with such a rig.  Putting the patient on display like that in a vehicle that is designed to attract attention is a bad idea.


----------



## Michele Boland (Jul 26, 2009)

*AmbiCycle Feedback is Outstanding!*

You all are just wonderful and I can't thank you enough for your feedback. It is valuable and appreciated.  My team thought of most of the things you expressed concern about, but we need to know what you all think and how things really are from the trenches.  Thanks for your time and forgive if I broke protocol.  All the best, Michele Boland 
MSTC IC2 Institutute University of Texas at Austin 
_**email address removed**_
Feel free to contact me if you have additional feedback.


----------



## Scout (Jul 26, 2009)

No sorry, 


The main thing is it looks like your "sniffing" the EMT/paramedic. Then security form combative patient, privacy, comfort, safety.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 26, 2009)

horrible design.. No patient care available, no equiptment, not practical. your better off pulling a trailer and using that as a treatment area in all honesty... and what if the seat snaps... thats a decap for the pt below.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 26, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> One last thing.... is the patient really looking up at the operator's rear end? That cant be pleasant!


[YOUTUBE]NC4nVGo2WrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone else wonder what would happen if they hit a speed bump?  A sports cup will soon be standard issue in EMS.


----------



## austinwutw (Jul 30, 2009)

How about comparing Ambicycle to the eRanger motor sidecar?

Think about the rural Africa which the traditional ambulance is not an affordable option. If you have to pick one, which above is your preference? Why?

Thank you for responding the question

Austin


----------



## MMiz (Jul 30, 2009)

austinwutw said:


> How about comparing Ambicycle to the eRanger motor sidecar?
> 
> Think about the rural Africa which the traditional ambulance is not an affordable option. If you have to pick one, which above is your preference? Why?
> 
> ...


I notice that the e-ranger solves many problems that the Ambicycle doesn't:

1.  Any size patient may be transported
2.  Patient may be positioned many ways
3.  It is possible to monitor the patient while transporting
4.  There is a cover that keeps the patient out of the elements during transport

It seems much more practical than the Ambicycle, and is attached to a proven performer.


----------



## lafmedic1 (Jul 30, 2009)

At our company we employ the use of a 4x4 Gator type vehicle either having 4 or 6 wheels. The rear dump bed is modified to hold a folding stretcher and the remaining room has one rear facing seat and plenty of room for gear. Will hold two in the front seat onrear facing medic and a patient easily. I have treated a cardiac patient in this unit on the room and it is stable enough for work at low speed. Wheel base is half that of a truck and runs on a gasoline engine. This vehicle is trailer portable so it parks inside of our command unit for events and it also goes through crowds easily. We tried the electric and gas Golf carts but this is the best option.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 30, 2009)

AMR uses one of those electric smart cars... the street legal ones with the flatbed in back... anyone else know what im talking about kinda... theyre white, no doors... kinda a glorified golf cart


----------



## austinwutw (Jul 30, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I notice that the e-ranger solves many problems that the Ambicycle doesn't:
> 
> 1.  Any size patient may be transported
> 2.  Patient may be positioned many ways
> ...




At least, from the view to transport patient, you think eRanger is more practical than an AmbiCycle.

Thank you for your professional response.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 30, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> AMR uses one of those electric smart cars... the street legal ones with the flatbed in back... anyone else know what im talking about kinda... theyre white, no doors... kinda a glorified golf cart


I believe you're talking about a GEM Electric Car.


----------

